# New Niterider Pro 1800 Race LED - Anyone?



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just got my first light yesterday, Niterider Pro 1800 Race LED. I didn't get chance to use it on the trail, but it seemed to be very bight (in my back yard), keep in mind this is my first light so i'm not sure if this is actually bright for a "nice" light. 

I was curious if anyone here has any experience with this particular light or has seen it light up the trail in person?


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Had a 1500, same as an 1800 but 300 lumens dimmer. Light quality was awesome.


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

That's great to hear, can't wait to try it out. I didn't really compare many different lights but this one seems to be a good pick.


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought i'd share a couple of pics of the Niterider Pro 1800 Race LED. These are just some basic pics done by Cell phone, the light output is great (IMO) and these pics do it no justice.


----------



## biglipps66 (Oct 2, 2008)

Dont care for the smaller battery on the 1800.


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

Small battery? I am new to bike lights but I wouldn't call the battery small, I've seen much smaller batter packs.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

nando87 said:


> Small battery? I am new to bike lights but I wouldn't call the battery small, I've seen much smaller batter packs.


I believe the 1800 comes with a couple of different sized batteries, one that is smaller for the Race version and a bigger one that comes with regular 1800. Either way the system is a great light and NiteRider is a great company to work with.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Question on the 1800. I just got mine yesterday and did a loop tonight. Odd but my 600 Niterider cordless seemed brighter then the 1800. I normally run the 600 on the bars with a 150 light. Tonight I ran the 1800 on the bars with the 600 on the helmet.

Sense I was the only person out riding the trails I ran both at full power. Given when you first click it on full power its definitely brighter but then power seems to cut within 30 seconds. Do I have a bad light/battery? Here's some pics to see what I mean.

1800 full power









600 full power









Clearly the 1800 is brighter by itself.

Now when pointed at the same object you can clearly see the 600 beam cutting through the 1800. I'm kind of pissed about this. Is it my aiming? Help would be greatly appreciated.

The bright area is the 600 which is pointed slightly down and to the bottom left of the picture.









Less the a minute later it looks like this *600 still the same amount of light* not the 1800 though at least to my eyes on the trail, even the picture.


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive never noticed my 1800 dim at all when on any power level, but i never paid attention to see if it really dimmed or not. I will defiantly check on this with mine tonight.

But as for the brightness level from your pics, it doesn't seem to be as bright as it should. From the pictures I posted it seems that my light is much brighter, you might have a bad light or battery. I'll take some more pictures of the light pointed at objects to better compare.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

nando87 said:


> Ive never noticed my 1800 dim at all when on any power level, but i never paid attention to see if it really dimmed or not. I will defiantly check on this with mine tonight.
> 
> But as for the brightness level from your pics, it doesn't seem to be as bright as it should. From the pictures I posted it seems that my light is much brighter, you might have a bad light or battery. I'll take some more pictures of the light pointed at objects to better compare.


Edit: Just got off the phone with Bicycle Outfitters Indy and *a new one is on the way today*. The CSR told me it's okay to still run the light till the new one gets here then return the current one as she and another CSR told me there sounds like there is a problem with the light/battery sense it's dimming so fast and the battery was draining very fast as well.


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

My pics were with a Cell as well, that is why i compared the two. But anyway's, yes, the aiming will make a BIG difference. I have noticed a big "brightness" difference on the trail depending on how i aim the light.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

nando87 said:


> My pics were with a Cell as well, that is why i compared the two. But anyway's, yes, the aiming will make a BIG difference. I have noticed a big "brightness" difference on the trail depending on how i aim the light.


If you took yours as well with a cell then there's something wrong with mine. Read post above that I just edited.


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

That's great news! Glad to hear they are taking care of you with no questions asked, hopefully you'll be much happier with the new one. As i stated in my OP, i'm new to lights but i couldn't be happier with this NR 1800. Keep us updated!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Will do. Took it out again tonight no dimming but, after 30 minutes it was blinking on the second bar about to go to one bar left. Tonight was a major difference because of the light not dimming. Also weird but I also didn't run my computer tonight either whether that had an effect on it not dimming I'm not sure. The 600 acts funky sometimes if it's near it, dimming but like we're talking 10 lumins not 300-400 like the 1800. The light also plays havoc on my speed for the computer as well saying my max speed is 150mph lol.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Update...*

New light came in the mail yesterday. Took it out tonight and it works perfect. No dimming or battery problems. It's definitely 1800 now. I was amazed how bright this light is.


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

That's great to hear, glad you are happy with the light. I still have no complaints with mine.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

nando87 said:


> Thought i'd share a couple of pics of the Niterider Pro 1800 Race LED. These are just some basic pics done by Cell phone, the light output is great (IMO) and these pics do it no justice.


Thanks for the pics, I was looking at getting the 1800 and was wondering how the output is.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> I believe the 1800 comes with a couple of different sized batteries, one that is smaller for the Race version and a bigger one that comes with regular 1800. Either way the system is a great light and NiteRider is a great company to work with.


I don't think the 1800 has 2 different sized batteries. I was just looking at it on a couple of websites and they don't mention 2 different sizes. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

nando87 said:


> Thought i'd share a couple of pics of the Niterider Pro 1800 Race LED. These are just some basic pics done by Cell phone, the light output is great (IMO) and these pics do it no justice.


Would like to see some trail shots.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

cr500taco said:


> Would like to see some trail shots.


A couple trail shots, cell pictures, at full power. I actually had to bring down the brightness in the pictures due to them making the trail appear white. They really are that bright IMO. This is the replacement not the one I had before refer to the post above but they have been performing at top notch.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

Hutch3637 said:


> Question on the 1800. I just got mine yesterday and did a loop tonight. Odd but my 600 Niterider cordless seemed brighter then the 1800. I normally run the 600 on the bars with a 150 light. Tonight I ran the 1800 on the bars with the 600 on the helmet.


From your pictures, and only your pictures, it would seem that the 600 has a tighter hotspot while the 1800 is a flooder. The 600 focuses the light to a small area while the 1800 spreads the light around. Flooders may appear to be dimmer than a thrower because they don't make a condensed point of light. This also explains why the 600 could throw less light over a greater distance.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

leaftye said:


> From your pictures, and only your pictures, it would seem that the 600 has a tighter hotspot while the 1800 is a flooder. The 600 focuses the light to a small area while the 1800 spreads the light around. Flooders may appear to be dimmer than a thrower because they don't make a condensed point of light. This also explains why the 600 could throw less light over a greater distance.


+1

from your pics, I'd run the 1800 on the bars and the 600 on helmet. I like the tighter spot where I'm looking.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

leaftye said:


> From your pictures, and only your pictures, it would seem that the 600 has a tighter hotspot while the 1800 is a flooder. The 600 focuses the light to a small area while the 1800 spreads the light around. Flooders may appear to be dimmer than a thrower because they don't make a condensed point of light. This also explains why the 600 could throw less light over a greater distance.


Understandable and knew this but, there was a problem with the original one not holding it's charge and dimming. It's posted a couple post up and sense has been taken care of. The new pictures are just the 1800 not both btw. The 1800 blows the 600 out of the water now but when looking around where there are very tight turns the 600 meshes the outside beam of the 1800 perfect now.



adrenalnjunky said:


> +1
> 
> from your pics, I'd run the 1800 on the bars and the 600 on helmet. I like the tighter spot where I'm looking.


Those are old pics and it is run in that fashion. Running it the other way around would odd IMO. Refer to a couple post up.

Thank you both for input though.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

leaftye said:


> From your pictures, and only your pictures, it would seem that the 600 has a tighter hotspot while the 1800 is a flooder. The 600 focuses the light to a small area while the 1800 spreads the light around. Flooders may appear to be dimmer than a thrower because they don't make a condensed point of light. This also explains why the 600 could throw less light over a greater distance.


Seems like a good combination would be, the 1800 on the bars and 600 on the helmet.


----------



## nando87 (Jun 27, 2011)

I run my 1800 on my bars, it does a great job of lighting up the trail. It wold be nice to have a 600 on the helmet for looking around but overall the 1800 does great solo when ridding.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

i considered this light but the beam pattern is uneven. there is a hot spot in the middle and a ring around it. the lumen to dollar ratio is certainly much better than on L&M Seca or Lupine Wilma but IMO you can't compare the patterns. i want to see the trail / road not rings produced by the light. i do like the niterider handlebar mount a lot though.


----------



## mtntrance (Sep 3, 2005)

*1800 on bars and 600 on helmet*



cr500taco said:


> Seems like a good combination would be, the 1800 on the bars and 600 on the helmet.


Just ordered this combo so i am glad to read that it has good balance. Got both for $385 shipped. If you shop around there are some good deals out there right now.


----------



## gobriango (May 3, 2006)

mtntrance said:


> Just ordered this combo so i am glad to read that it has good balance. Got both for $385 shipped. If you shop around there are some good deals out there right now.


Where did you order them from ???


----------



## mtntrance (Sep 3, 2005)

bikesonline.com


----------



## neveo (Feb 27, 2006)

got my wife's 1800 pro on nashbar for $212.00 this week


----------



## mtntrance (Sep 3, 2005)

*did you have a coupon code?*

they list it at $299 the minewt 750 is $219


----------



## neveo (Feb 27, 2006)

mtntrance said:


> they list it at $299 the minewt 750 is $219


It was through amazon , supplied by nashbar direct , 219.49 on 10/29 arrived on 11/1 ... the minewt 750 was priced higher then too , I got lucky that day ...


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

i am having the same dimming issue. im doing the charge,drain,charge thing but its still happening. ill be swapping it out and will give it another try. I was really dissapointed when i got it to full power on ride 1 (WOW)!!!! it was a big shift from my ~10 year old system. but then it dimmed. On a positive note- the light was undetectable on my helmet- featherweight and the battery too. I was really impressed at that. 

Lets see if REI will do the swap today or if i need to send it back to NR directly. Im optimistic either way. This light will be awesome.


----------

